# rut?



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

are bucks rutting yet or still? i am not sure of the time line in the this area of the country. thanks

mark


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

They are rutting around here.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Should start tapering off this week. They were still chasing on the 21, but not as hard as 15-20th..........Its best to "kill a big one" before thanksgiving or by thanksgiving in my opinion. ......after that there won't be much until or IF they have a 2nd rut thats worth mentioning.


----------

